# Angeln nähe oder in Venlo



## festool24 (10. September 2006)

Hallo, ich hab schon die Suchfunktion benutzt was das angeln in venlo angeht bin aber nicht wirklich schlau draus geworden. Ich würde gern mit nehm freund in der Nähe von venlo an einen Karpfen teich angeln Kennt einer von euch denn keinen ?? was für papeire brauche die GrVergünnig und die angelpapiere ? hier muss doch jemand ein schönes gewesser kennen ich war sch0on öfter in Shevenningen an den Teichen hab aber in der nähe von venlo keine erfahrung machen können bitte Helft mir


----------



## DREADY230 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln nähe oder in Venlo*

Einen Karpfenteich findest du in Grubbenvorst oder so ähnlich... Hinfahren und nachfragen, kennen die meisten Leute, die dort wohnen. Ist ungefähr 10 bis 15 Minuten von Venlo entfernt. Dort brauchst du mindestens die Sportvisakte und pro Angeltag und Rute kostet es 3,50 Euro dort zu angeln...


----------

